# Turbo boost gauge installation



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello tt owners.
going to install a turbo boost gauge on my audi tt 2000 225bhp car tomorrow.
Have anyone done this before, and is there any specific things i should have in mind while doing it, and is there any good install instructions/movies on internet?
Can someone tell me where i'll find the fuel pressure regulator, and the suction hose for the t-tube?
I've never even tryed to install a turbo boost gauge, so all I've got to hang on to is the installation instructions, but it's very pure so i'm not that confident.
-thanks


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Easy job mate, the hardest part is getting the hose through the bulk head, which you'll have to remove the glove box for. I'll see if I can dig up some pics for you :wink:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

There's some helpful information on Waks Website.

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostgauge.htm


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

This is your FPR mate


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

And you cut this pipe to put your T-Piece in.


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the early replies and the picture! but how do i use the t-tube for the FPR and the hose together? Because if i plug the tube from the FPR and the hose to the t-tube, how do i plug them back on again to the car? I Cant just plug both off and put them both on to the t tube i guess >_>


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

and you pipe to gauge goes where red dot are


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Cut the FPR tube, insert the t-piece and then run a tube from the t, up to and through the bulk-head and into the back of your boost gauge.


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome description, but then i guess i've kind of missunderstood this. So you only put the t-tube on the FPR from both sides then. I did not get the secound part thought because of my poor english. what exactly is the bulk-head mate?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

The bulk-head is the body work which seperates the engine bay from the passenger compartment :wink:


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

where did you buy the boost gauge ?ive been thinking about it for a while can u send a link please mate


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

mate sounds like piece of cake now, and after this it's the electronics which my dad is going to do for me, so i guess its pretty much done then thanks a whole lot!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

phillywilly said:


> where did you buy the boost gauge ?ive been thinking about it for a while can u send a link please mate


Someone else who's not going to stay true to his signature then :wink: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Fredlol said:


> mate sounds like piece of cake now, and after this it's the electronics which my dad is going to do for me, so i guess its pretty much done then thanks a whole lot!


No problem mate :wink:


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

phillywilly said:


> where did you buy the boost gauge ?ive been thinking about it for a while can u send a link please mate


Heya, It's a BSR boost gauge and i got it from a norwegian website. However i found a english version of it here: http://en.bsr.se/ and u click english language
This is the specific boost gauge i got now: http://en.bsr.se/products/544601/


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> phillywilly said:
> 
> 
> > where did you buy the boost gauge ?ive been thinking about it for a while can u send a link please mate
> ...


a girl never tells you when she loses her virginity :lol: ......not that im a girl :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey I had mine mounted on the dash between the dashpod and drivers side pillar. Didn't have to remove glovebox just put the wire thru the whole on passenger side (there is a grommet in it, then it will come out under the glove box... But not sure if it different when they mounted in the vents etc


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> Fredlol said:
> 
> 
> > mate sounds like piece of cake now, and after this it's the electronics which my dad is going to do for me, so i guess its pretty much done then thanks a whole lot!
> ...


One more thing, do you have any good ideas of placement for this boost gauge?
it looks pretty much like this one:

http://www.google.no/imgres?imgurl=http ... 80&bih=800

so it seems like i have to build it in to the air vents etc


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

A lot of people do fit them into one of their vents mate and IMO that's the best place for one. But you can get various pods to sit in various positions on the dashboard. What diameter is your gauge?


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> A lot of people do fit them into one of their vents mate and IMO that's the best place for one. But you can get various pods to sit in various positions on the dashboard. What diameter is your gauge?


the size is 52mm diameter, so u guess this will fit in the air vent then? and do you reckon it is worse to install if i want it in?
I was going to upload a pic i just took of it so you could see exactly how the screws and stuff is made, but the picture was to big to upload:/


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Fitting it in a vent is the best and easiest option mate. The vents are just a (very tight) push fit and can relatively easily be levered out and the guts removed.


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay thanks alot for the inputs!
I will let you know tomorrow how it went!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't forget the pics mate :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Most seem to plug for a gauge witha stepper motor these days with which the gauge lights up and the needle sweeps 1 or 2 times when you turn on your ignition.


----------



## Fredlol (Mar 20, 2011)

this is how the boost gauge looks inside the vent, worked very nicely and it all went perfectly well. It's doing about 0.9 bars which i thought wasnt that much. is this what the car normaly does? its not chipped or anything tho


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

for standart 225 it shulde be 0.85-0.9bar,so you are ok


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Fredlol said:


> this is how the boost gauge looks inside the vent, worked very nicely and it all went perfectly well. It's doing about 0.9 bars which i thought wasnt that much. is this what the car normaly does? its not chipped or anything tho


Can you change the background light colour of the gauge? I kept mine White, in keeping with the rest of the gauges.


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

What size gauge fits in the vent?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

kei said:


> What size gauge fits in the vent?


60mm fits best.


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

les said:


> kei said:
> 
> 
> > What size gauge fits in the vent?
> ...


thank you! will be ordering mine soon then! :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

kei said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > kei said:
> ...


You will still need to make it fit in the vent. Some use that expanded foam stuff you use around holes in brickwork etc. I just trimmed inside the vent with a dremel I think.


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

les said:


> You will still need to make it fit in the vent. Some use that expanded foam stuff you use around holes in brickwork etc. I just trimmed inside the vent with a dremel I think.


cool! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

here's a link to blackfnTTruck's boost gauge installs. lots of pics and maybe even more info than you wanted.

http://public.fotki.com/blackfnTTruck/boost_gauge_installs/

here's one from BlueTTop.

http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/gauges/awe_boost_gauge/

cheers.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Would like to fit a Boost guage to the TT. (dont need a Liquid). Does anyone have a link to a suitable one for the Air Vent. (heard 60mm is best).

This one ok?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60mm-2-Bar-BO ... 4cfbb07a6d


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Should be fine, I'd look at a swoosh, there pretty nice and good!


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Should be fine, I'd look at a swoosh, there pretty nice and good!


thanks, you any good at fitting?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

DrrnCour said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Should be fine, I'd look at a swoosh, there pretty nice and good!
> ...


60mm will fit straight in to the went , quite easy job to do ,30-60min max

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------

